# Titanfall



## Svava (Mar 10, 2014)

Who else is preloaded and ready to have some Mountain Dew/Hot Pocket fueled next level mom's basement FPS pwnage!?

3 more hours xD


----------



## Mordacain (Mar 10, 2014)

I would be if I wasn't in the middle of packing up my household to move cross country. Hoping I can still get the XB1 bundle in another few weeks when I can actually sit down and play it.


----------



## Svava (Mar 10, 2014)

Mordacain said:


> I would be if I wasn't in the middle of packing up my household to move cross country. Hoping I can still get the XB1 bundle in another few weeks when I can actually sit down and play it.



I will pwn some nubz for you my friend.


----------



## Svava (Mar 11, 2014)

Good game, ton of fun.

Not worth the price.

Already returned my copy.


Back to GASing....


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 11, 2014)

Svava said:


> Good game, ton of fun.
> 
> Not worth the price.
> 
> ...



So I'm curious as my XBO is incoming today and I opted for that Titanfall bundle as I think the game looked like it could be some mindless multiplayer fun... what didn't you like about it exactly that you feel makes it "not worth the price"? Just repetitive or something else? They have a season pass out for it already (they said they planned for some free and some paid DLC, no micro-transactions, FWIW) so I'm guessing there should be a decent amount of new content for it too. Just wondering why you would return it 2 hours into the day it was released, I was excited to play this one and had watched a few beta play-through vids and it looked like a ton of fun (even more-so if you have friends playing it too) so I'd love to know if it's destined to be a flop as if so, I'd just as soon send the XBO back and hold out until Destiny and a few others drop.


----------



## Mike (Mar 11, 2014)

Svava said:


> I will pwn some nubz for you my friend.



Aren't you all nubz....considering no one has really played it yet?


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Mar 11, 2014)

I just want to know why he didn't like it when everyone is declaring that it's awesome.


----------



## Mike (Mar 11, 2014)

And how'd you return it? Doesn't every game retailer have a no returns policy after you break the seal on any digital media?


----------



## Xaios (Mar 11, 2014)

On one hand, the guys at Penny-Arcade seemed to absolutely love it, so I'll be paying attention to that. They generally don't stear people wrong.



HighGain510 said:


> They have a season pass out for it already (they said they planned for some free and some paid DLC, no micro-transactions, FWIW) so I'm guessing there should be a decent amount of new content for it too.



On the other hand (and in relation to this post), apparently the amount of real content that ships with the game is really sparse. Additionally, apparently Angry Joe tried to interview some folks at Respawn to get some answers as to exactly how much additional content they planned to release post-launch. He got completely stonewalled, couldn't get any real answers out of them.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 11, 2014)

I forgot this was going to be an important part of my day today... Damn I have so much to do now...


----------



## Choop (Mar 11, 2014)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> I just want to know why he didn't like it when everyone is declaring that it's awesome.



Metacritic user score so far is 5.9. I dunno. There has to be some justification.

TBH there are a few reasons why I'm not super interested in it, despite its praise, but I'd like to play it at a friend's or something before passing real judgement.


----------



## Cheap Poison (Mar 11, 2014)

Xaios said:


> On one hand, the guys at Penny-Arcade seemed to absolutely love it, so I'll be paying attention to that. They generally don't stear people wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand (and in relation to this post), apparently the amount of real content that ships with the game is really sparse. Additionally, apparently Angry Joe tried to interview some folks at Respawn to get some answers as to exactly how much additional content they planned to release post-launch. He got completely stonewalled, couldn't get any real answers out of them.



Well they are the Cod people!
I am sure there will be tons! and behind a paywall!

Seems like a fine game but there are plenty of things to hold against it.


----------



## MFB (Mar 11, 2014)

Mike said:


> And how'd you return it? Doesn't every game retailer have a no returns policy after you break the seal on any digital media?



I believe Gamestop has a policy where you can bring it back within a certain amount of time, but it's like, a couple days at most. I know my work has a policy where if it's open the only thing you can do is exchange it for a new copy of the same exact game but on a different system if you'd like. Other than that and it's S. O. L.


----------



## Svava (Mar 11, 2014)

HighGain510 said:


> So I'm curious as my XBO is incoming today and I opted for that Titanfall bundle as I think the game looked like it could be some mindless multiplayer fun... what didn't you like about it exactly that you feel makes it "not worth the price"? Just repetitive or something else? They have a season pass out for it already (they said they planned for some free and some paid DLC, no micro-transactions, FWIW) so I'm guessing there should be a decent amount of new content for it too. Just wondering why you would return it 2 hours into the day it was released, I was excited to play this one and had watched a few beta play-through vids and it looked like a ton of fun (even more-so if you have friends playing it too) so I'd love to know if it's destined to be a flop as if so, I'd just as soon send the XBO back and hold out until Destiny and a few others drop.




Well the easy question I saw asked a few times : I returned it through Origin's "Great Game Guarantee". I just told them on the little survey that It wasn't fun enough and I got my money back.


There's nothing wrong with the game first off. It's excellent, the gunplay is great and the movement system is extremely novel- like a mix between COD and Mirror's Edge- totally intuitive and fluid.

The gameplay is straightforward, but WORLDS better than COD to me. COD for me was boring unless I was getting a good streak going or playing with lots of friends, but with Titanfall you feel like you're doing pretty good even when you're sucking- there's so many different things to do and ways to play it's great.


But I had played the Beta and REALLY loved it, the two Beta maps were a ton of fun. 


A few things disappointed me about the actual game.

1) They gate certain things behind this "campaign mode". It's an okay idea but... I completed the entire freaking campaign mode (one side anyway) without even knowing what the plot was. There were maybe 2 cutscenes and a bunch of negligible voice acting alongside routine multiplayer matches. I felt sort of jerked around by that. Honestly it felt like a total afterthought that they added in to help justify the pricetag (which i don't think they needed to do- the base game is excellent).

2) Maybe I'm just spoiled by COD but the gun variety and customization was just hugely lacking. The same thing goes for overall player and titan customization. It doesn't need to be as extreme as it is in COD but I really think they could have done more.

3) This is probably the biggest thing for me. It's a great game that I only have a few minor gripes with, but I do not enjoy the look of most of the maps. I loved Angel City (Fking incredible map design) and was okay with the other Beta map, but the rest of them... I just disagree with the aesthetic IDK how to describe it. I don't like looking at them xD. It's not like they're badly designed- there's no way in hell that's true- they're excellent. But I just don't like the color schemes very much and since that's pretty much what you'll be looking at most of the time while playing the game it's a fairly big thing.

4) It does get repetitive. The game modes are really standard fair- the thing that makes that okay is that the combat is incredible. Like I jumped off of a wall and kicked someone out of midair... there's all sorts of sick stuff like that. However, the novelty sort of wore off for me. 

5) There are only 3 titans and they're basically the same thing. They're fun but after a few titanfalls I stopped using the titans and just let them auto around. The movement system is WAY cooler than them . In DLC or a sequel I think they NEED to allow more visual customization of the titans and make them play more differently from eachother. I think the titans themselves were definitely somewhat lackluster.

Overall It is an exceptional game I do think it deserves a high score. But for me the cash could go towards more guitar gear and my fiance doesn't LOVE video games so... I generally only irk her by playing them If I really love them (most of the time this is MMO's). It's worth the price for sure, it just isn't worth it to me personally.


If you are planning on playing it, don't change your plans. I really think most people will love it. Heck- I really like it myself. It's just not something I'm going to stay addicted to throughout the course of several DLC's.



I am looking forward to a sequel though. If they made different modes with various AI Difficulty levels, maybe a horde mode, more customization options and more weapon and titan variety I could probably get really into it.

I hope I didn't annoy anyone with my opinion- I know it won't be a popular one. Who knows, in a few months I may end up buying it again and eating my words 

But for now I'm content to experience this game vicariously through twitch and youtube!


----------



## Svava (Mar 11, 2014)

Xaios said:


> On one hand, the guys at Penny-Arcade seemed to absolutely love it, so I'll be paying attention to that. They generally don't stear people wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand (and in relation to this post), apparently the amount of real content that ships with the game is really sparse. Additionally, apparently Angry Joe tried to interview some folks at Respawn to get some answers as to exactly how much additional content they planned to release post-launch. He got completely stonewalled, couldn't get any real answers out of them.



The launch content is very sparse- that's just 100% true.

If you LOVE the gunplay and the experience then you'll like the game, but if you need a variety of things to do and see you will not be playing this for long.

I feel like I experienced the gamut of what this game has to offer during the beta and the few hours I spent with it...

Definitely a big complaint there too...


----------



## F1Filter (Mar 11, 2014)

Wanted to check it out. But XBL is down and locking out most functionality of the XB1. Brilliant. 

EDIT: Outage already hitting national news sites. 
http://www.forbes.com/sites/insertcoin/2014/03/11/xbox-live-down-on-titanfall-launch-day/


----------



## Webmaestro (Mar 11, 2014)

Co-worker just told me about this. May give it a try if I have time.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 11, 2014)

F1Filter said:


> Wanted to check it out. But XBL is down and locking out most functionality of the XB1. Brilliant.
> 
> EDIT: Outage already hitting national news sites.
> Xbox Live Down On 'Titanfall' Launch Day - Forbes



Still can't log in at 9pm EST.  Not like I was excited to finally use my XBO or anything....  Maybe tomorrow I guess...


----------



## F1Filter (Mar 11, 2014)

Approx 5 hours in. Still getting error 0x8004804E here. 

Well this is turning into a bit of a PR disaster. Everything was working so well during the SXSW event


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 12, 2014)

F1Filter said:


> Approx 5 hours in. Still getting error 0x8004804E here.
> 
> Well this is turning into a bit of a PR disaster. Everything was working so well during the SXSW event



Yeah bit of a bummer... spend $500 on the console bundle, can't even get online to download the damn game!!!  Curious to see if MS does anything to make up for this or if they're just going to shrug their shoulders and go "shit happens, sorry... " as while I understand hosting can be a little wonky on major release days when their servers are getting hit hardest, but someone as big as MICROSOFT should be able to handle their own XBL traffic!  

Ah well, I was able to get in this morning at ~4:45am EST and got my Live account reconnected and kicked off my Titanfall download, hopefully when I get home I can actually play it. Sadly, I was already feeling kinda sick for the last week or so, and I was actually tempted to just say eff it and take the sick day, but I might need it later this week if I have to go see my surgeon (she's only at the main office two days a week, and that's where all the real equipment is located ) so that scratched that idea rather quickly. 

Btw - Since it would be great to game with some buddies on stuff like Titanfall, if any of you gents have it and plan to get a party going (I rock the FPS games pretty hard once I feel out the flow of the gameplay, the mobility in this one seems unique so might take me a couple games to get it sorted ) shoot me a PM with your gamertag info for XBO and I'll add you so we can play sometime.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Mar 12, 2014)

Svava said:


> 1) They gate certain things behind this "campaign mode". It's an okay idea but... I completed the entire freaking campaign mode (one side anyway) without even knowing what the plot was. There were maybe 2 cutscenes and a bunch of negligible voice acting alongside routine multiplayer matches. I felt sort of jerked around by that. Honestly it felt like a total afterthought that they added in to help justify the pricetag (which i don't think they needed to do- the base game is excellent).



Regarding the campaign mode, do you play matches against strictly AI grunts and spectors?? Or do they show you random cutscenes and then throw you into a normal multiplayer match?

Once I finally got into Live last night I set it up to download overnight so hopefully checking it out tonight if Live doesn't go down again.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 12, 2014)

TheShreddinHand said:


> Regarding the campaign mode, do you play matches against strictly AI grunts and spectors?? Or do they show you random cutscenes and then throw you into a normal multiplayer match?
> 
> Once I finally got into Live last night I set it up to download overnight so hopefully checking it out tonight if Live doesn't go down again.



Okay I finally got to play it, so I can chime in on this now!  "Campaign/story" mode (and I use the term loosely ) is basically a few "on the drop ship" cut scenes while they tell you what the other guys are after, and what you're fighting for... it's either the manufacturing corporation or the militia you're fighting for basically. So one group is trying to hold their ground and keep people from stealing their shit and the other side is trying to steal stuff from the oppressive corporation, but the campaign has you fight for both sides (once through for the corporation and once through for the militia). It's still all basically multiplayer.  Then you can play the classic mode with choosing the specific battle type, hold the points, team death match, etc. 

It's always 6v6 but a lot of random AI guys (some AI is worse than other... ) so it gives you more to shoot at to build your team score and collect points. Achievements are for both killing AI and human players so you have to do them all if you want to get points quickly and unlock the guns and attachments. 

Overall it's not bad! Not sure I'll get the season pass without knowing what the DLC is going to be, the maps are not bad but some are less creative than others.  Since it's the only title I'll have for a while I'll probably either play until I get burned out on it or switch to BF4 on PC to take a break so I don't get TOO tired of it.


----------



## F1Filter (Mar 12, 2014)

Fun game so far. 

Haven't really spent all that much time with the online gameplay. But I'm noticing that the matchmaking is taking quite a bit of time to set things up. Might also be due to the "data center" I'm connecting to probably isn't that busy yet.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 12, 2014)

F1Filter said:


> Fun game so far.
> 
> Haven't really spent all that much time with the online gameplay. But I'm noticing that the matchmaking is taking quite a bit of time to set things up. Might also be due to the "data center" I'm connecting to probably isn't that busy yet.



That's my guess, MOST of my games were connecting quickly, but it could be a data center-specific issue. A couple connections took longer as 1-2 people dropped and it waited to load the other 1-2 back in, and one game froze completely, but so far it's been pretty smooth. I was RATHER bummed last night, but it's much better now that things are actually working today.


----------



## F1Filter (Mar 12, 2014)

Finished campaigns on both sides. Every team I was assigned to eventually ended up losing. So I'm guessing there's a 'good' and 'bad' ending for each faction? Trying to get back onto a getaway ship if you've lost, can be downright comical if the other team is all equipped with Titans. Some of the funniest game replays I've seen in quite a while 

Definitely going to wait and see about the season pass. More maps would be welcome. But really, they should expand this campaign mode to something else than "capture this rally point" with a whole bunch of cheesy dialogue.


----------



## Mike (Mar 13, 2014)

Svava said:


> Good game, ton of fun.
> 
> Not worth the price.
> 
> ...



is this you? lol


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Mar 13, 2014)

Played for a couple hours last night and overall I'm enjoying it and it's a fun game for sure. It's no Halo 1, 2, or 3  for me (my personal fav mulitplayer games), but it's fun regardless.


----------



## Svava (Mar 13, 2014)

Mike said:


> is this you? lol



That made me lol xD!!!

No that wasn't me- I only posted that much of an opinion cause eye hart jew guys and wanted to give you another honest opinion before you dropped gear-money on this thing xD


----------



## Pandaonslaught (Mar 13, 2014)

I've been having tons of fun with Titanfall so far. I get the same giddy feeling playing like I did when COD4 came out. I hope my interest lasts for awhile. my PC is crushing the game too, I have it cranked and never have any hiccups.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 13, 2014)

Some people on Metacritic and the like (trolls aside) give games lower numerical scores than they think a game actually deserves because they feel like they're combating the hyperbolic fanboyism of many people that give 10s.


----------



## Mike (Mar 13, 2014)

This is very true which is why I take what I read on there with a grain of salt. It's sad that such a good idea got ruined by biases and trolls, wait...that's just about every site on the internet.


----------



## Choop (Mar 13, 2014)

Xaios said:


> Some people on Metacritic and the like (trolls aside) give games lower numerical scores than they think a game actually deserves because they feel like they're combating the hyperbolic fanboyism of many people that give 10s.



TBH I'm kind of ok with this. Hyperbolic fanboyism is just as, if not arguably more destructive to the analysis of a product or service than people with legitimate concerns.

One just has to be understanding of why things get negative reviews, and don't just get fixated on the fact that a review is just plainly negative.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 13, 2014)

Choop said:


> TBH I'm kind of ok with this. Hyperbolic fanboyism is just as, if not arguably more destructive to the analysis of a product or service than people with legitimate concerns.



It goes the other way, too. I remember how people were downvoting COD4 on PC like *crazy* (I'm not a COD fan, but even I can admit that COD4 was a pretty damn solid game) simply because it wouldn't allow dedicated servers for multiplayer.


----------



## Choop (Mar 13, 2014)

Xaios said:


> It goes the other way, too. I remember how people were downvoting COD4 on PC like *crazy* (I'm not a COD fan, but even I can admit that COD4 was a pretty damn solid game) simply because it wouldn't allow dedicated servers for multiplayer.



I think that was MW2 actually. (COD4 had dedicated servers on launch)


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Mar 13, 2014)

Okay, so I'm more of an RPG kinda guy with no real love towards FPS games. Titanfall is the shit. Seriously. I just lost 3 hours of my life and I don't even care.


----------



## Mordacain (Mar 13, 2014)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Okay, so I'm more of an RPG kinda guy with no real love towards FPS games. Titanfall is the shit. Seriously. I just lost 3 hours of my life and I don't even care.



That's what I'm hoping for when I play it. Damn I hate having to wait.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 14, 2014)

Am I going to have to use Origin if I want to get this on PC?

Also, will it be pointless to get if I intend to avoid the multiplayer?


----------



## Choop (Mar 14, 2014)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Am I going to have to use Origin if I want to get this on PC?
> 
> Also, will it be pointless to get if I intend to avoid the multiplayer?



Multiplayer is all there is to the game, pretty sure...


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Mar 14, 2014)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Am I going to have to use Origin if I want to get this on PC?
> 
> Also, will it be pointless to get if I intend to avoid the multiplayer?



Yes, you'll have to install Origin. It's a 3 disk install and the first disk is wastes no time in getting it on your machine.

Yes, completely pointless. Even the terrible "campaign" consists wholly of online matches against opposing factions.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm rank 42 as of tonight, but I've seen guys in-game on XB1 who are like prestige 3 rank 5 and up already!  Either no jobs or no life outside gamez!


----------



## asher (Mar 15, 2014)

HighGain510 said:


> I'm rank 42 as of tonight, but I've seen guys in-game on XB1 who are like prestige 3 rank 5 and up already!  Either no jobs or no life outside gamez!


 
Spring Break maybe?


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 18, 2014)

asher said:


> Spring Break maybe?



Maybe, but isn't Spring Break usually around Easter though?  I haven't been playing a ton, think I'm like rank 48 or so now so should prestige the next time I'm online.


----------



## asher (Mar 18, 2014)

HighGain510 said:


> Maybe, but isn't Spring Break usually around Easter though?  I haven't been playing a ton, think I'm like rank 48 or so now so should prestige the next time I'm online.



At least for UVA it was this past week.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 20, 2014)

I play it on the computer and really enjoy it so far. I'd like more Titan choices, however.


----------



## loqtrall (Mar 20, 2014)

I got it the day it came out (preordered), and I've got to say. It was fun, for the first 4 or 5 days. After that, the game got really repetitive. I don't think it was worth $60. There are only like 6 gametypes, all of which feel and almost play the same. There's a downright puny list of firepower to choose from. There are only like 10 more actual customizable options added that weren't in the beta. Almost every gun has the same 3 sight attachments. The only thing I can say good about it is that there are 12 maps at launch and they're all phenomenally designed.

And yes, I realize they have a season pass and are coming out with 3 DLC packs, but Jesus H. Christ. They already charged $60 for the game, then want you to pay an extra $25 to get THE REST OF THE GAME THAT SHOULD HAVE ALREADY BEEN THERE AT LAUNCH. They should have spent less time preparing DLC and more time adding to a game that is severely lacking compared to other games in it's genre. I'm sorry, but parkour and robots don't make up for having 9 weapons to choose from, 3 sidearms, a futile amount of gametypes, and little to no weapon, character, or titan customization at all.

Not to mention the novelty that are Titans wears off unbelievably fast. The first dozen games or so, sure, I thought the cinematic value Titans added was awesome. But after getting level capped (I'm not going through a dumb ass "prestige" system like CoD), Titans just annoy the living shit out of me. It's like 99% of the games I get in to start off with everyone camping windows and rooftops for the first 2 minutes and then the WHOLE enemy and friendly team hops in titans and starts going balls to the wall. It's like the only kills they can get is spray and praying while headglitching a window, or in a one-shot-kill-pilot machine. The ONLY thing that would redeem this game and stop me from taking it to gamestop to trade in is if they include a Pilots-Only/No Titans gametype in the DLC.

The game MIGHT be bearable then.

Edit: I mean, come on. What they added from the beta: like 6 weapons, ONE sidearm, ONE anti-titan weapon, 4 abilities, ONE grenade type, and oh boy, here's the big one: they added CTF and Pilot Hunter. I mean, holy shit. If I play a beta, I expect it to be "part" of a game, not 99% of the game. That'd be like 343 Industries doing an open beta for Halo 5 with only the Slayer gametype, then at launch, the only gametypes are Slayer and Oddball...


----------



## Bobo (Mar 23, 2014)

Game feels fantastic. The smooth feel of the game and movement is addictive for me. 

The amount of content is limited for sure. This is a huge deal for XB1, maybe they are afraid of blowing their load right out of the gate? Maybe the devious plan is to slowly add this, that, and the other to string people along and keep the franchise going for quite awhile. Without much competition, the market should be there regardless.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Mar 24, 2014)

Maybe I'm old school, but I don't quite understand the need for more guns, mods, perks, etc. I've put in an ungodly amount of hours with halo 2 and 3 on xbox live and not once gave a crap about a new gun or mod or whatever. Just give me a battle rifle and let me go to town. Maybe it's cause that's the type of shooter I dig, but I never cared for all the perks/weapon mods, etc. That never justified the price of the game to me. If the game is fun and I keep going back to it, than it's more than justified the cost to me.


----------



## Bobo (Mar 27, 2014)

TheShreddinHand said:


> Maybe I'm old school, but I don't quite understand the need for more guns, mods, perks, etc. I've put in an ungodly amount of hours with halo 2 and 3 on xbox live and not once gave a crap about a new gun or mod or whatever. Just give me a battle rifle and let me go to town. Maybe it's cause that's the type of shooter I dig, but I never cared for all the perks/weapon mods, etc. That never justified the price of the game to me. If the game is fun and I keep going back to it, than it's more than justified the cost to me.



My favorite multiplayer shooter is a game I consider a one gun game, Gears of War. Ok, it has more than one gun, but the up close action with the Gnasher shotgun is the backbone of the game and the reason I have played it so much in the last 7-8 years. I like the opposite idea too though, games like Battlefield and COD (Halo has a good variety too) with lots of weapons have a unique appeal because I like to get a feel for new weapons. 

Titanfall feels like a game that could benefit from a larger weapon choice for loadouts, but a Pilot vs Pilot game mode is my top wish...then maybe more maps...I've got other game mode ideas...a campaign would have been nice...well at least the DLC is gonna be cheap at $25, even if it's lacking a bit too lol.


----------



## Preacher (Apr 12, 2014)

I would like to play this game, but alas it crashes in the menu on my pc and I have yet to find a fix. looks like a DX11 issue, anyone else had this and fixed it?


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 5, 2017)

So, who's playing Titanfall 2? It absolutely kicks ass


----------



## Ralyks (Jan 6, 2017)

They had Titanfall 2 on sale Wednesday for $35 at BestBuy... Went back last night looking to grab it, back to full price  Heard 2 blows the original out of the water, and I've heard plenty of good about the original (haven't owned an Xbox One up to this point, maaaaay get one this year).


----------



## MoshJosh (Jan 6, 2017)

been playing Titanfall 2 on PC and it's pretty damn good. Mostly played the story so far, but some multiplayer as well. Both are great fun.


----------

